

Show HN: My first xbox 360 game - piniq - pawn

I think I mentioned in the past that I was working on an Xbox 360 game, and now, it's finally here! Hope some of you guys check it out and have fun with it. I had fun making it. Also, it's most fun playing with another human.<p>If you have any feedback after playing it, feel free to share. I intend to patch it after I find out what people think.<p>http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/piniq/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d80258550a04
======
pawn
Here's the clickable link.

[http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-
US/Product/piniq/66acd000-77f...](http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-
US/Product/piniq/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d80258550a04)

